# Tom Hardy gained 3 stone of muscle



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

for his new movie Bronson by doing 2500 pushups everyday :laugh:, interview coming up in a min on This Morning


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

this was him before all them pushups he did


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I knew I should have them in on a Wednesday!!!! 5 day split it is then


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

Ah so thats where i been going wrong........note to self replace bench press with 2500 push ups.


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

2 minutes into the interview he gets asked if he done steroids to achieve the size...

Said he put the 2.5 stone on in 5 weeks.

Thats like 35 pounds yer?

He got asked if he done that many pushups and he just said he walked up stairs carrying somebody :S

The film looks like it's gonna be good tho..


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol:

He didn't put on 3 stone of muscle...........

But I wonder what cycle he used?

GHS


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

So did he get his tattoo removed also. Left arm chop is not on the first pic?


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

it was in an interview before this one that he said he done 2500 pushups a day, tattoos in that pic might of been for a film so probably painted on. These actors and singers gotta make you laugh though when they say how they gained so much size in such a short time, ive only heard Micky Rourke to admit to using steroids  that was Jonathon Ross, quality guy


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

looks very faint if you look close on his arm in first picture, so may be make uped over??


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Was tattoos drawn on for his part in "The Man of Mode" I think


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Didnt know so many push-ups could make you fat and ugly, interesting.


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

I didnt know that 2500 push ups make you bold


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

He looks like nytol


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Tasty said:


> He looks like nytol


Thats very insulting to Nytol, dont compare him to some lard ass!


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

looks like he just done pushups and shrugs to be honest....not lean, no arms...but he resembles bronson so thats all that matters...3stone of muscle...not a chance but hey still wana see the film!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

More like 10lbs of muscle and 20lbs of fat


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

meowww mak


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Didnt know so many push-ups could make you fat and ugly, interesting.


lol:lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Didnt know so many push-ups could make you fat and ugly, interesting.


lmao


----------

